# Bon Secour and Dixie Bar Labor day



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitch and I ventured out to Gulf Shores State park for the weekend (shortened by Gustov). Fished mornings at Bon Secour and our favorite "hole'. Mostly shorties but out of 1 honey-hole, and less than 2 feet from shore, we got such a variety. It is amazing that those varieties of fish can live with each other....and we can't.Species: reds, specs, flounder, lady fish, crokers, porgies, cats, mangrove snapper and robin 'ugly" fish. Lots of runt reds.And boy, can they slurp off those live shrimp. Gulp! was NOT their food of choice. Afternoon, headed to mobile bay-dixie bar. it was smooth and lake-like. No bulls to be found, so headed to the rigs for finally supper (spanish and nice slot red). Then facing evacuation from the campground with boat, camper and only 1 car (Mitch's Explorer decided to lose it's fuel pump). After 5 hrs on the phone with AAA and good friends, we limped home. Still got supper for tomorrow night>


----------

